# Cheeseburger Macaroni: Need some Ideas and Recipes.



## Mylegsbig (Feb 20, 2006)

I used to love the taste of this stuff, and can still shovel it down. the Hamburger Helper brand. I haven't eaten it in a while as i don't like to eat crap like that.

I'd like to make a home made cheeseburger mac that tastes like the hamburger helper version, only 10x better. But there is some kind of flavor in there i like.

I want to use the best ingredients i can find.

Any ideas or recipes for me?

Cheers.

edit:      Yo gang, btw, i tried to google some recipes for this and they all SUCKED.

Cheers again.


----------



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

*Need a little more info...*

...Most hamburger meals would seem to have onions and maybe a little garlic in there. What did the finish product look like. For the cheese, I would think cheddar and a little Velveeta.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 20, 2006)

aye onions and garlic cheddar and velveeta, hamburger meat, salt, pepper, mustard powder, all ive thought of so far

i def was thinkin cheddar and velveeta

good call


----------



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

*Well, heck then....*



			
				Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> aye onions and garlic cheddar and velveeta, hamburger meat, salt, pepper, mustard powder, all ive thought of so far
> 
> i def was thinkin cheddar and velveeta
> 
> good call


I'd prepare a half cup of elbow macaroni. Fry your hambuger with garlic, onions, green chilies. I'd stir in enough velveeta to make it creamy and add the macaroni. Then grate cheddar cheese on top and bake at 350 till it bubbles. Oh, and a six pack of beer. If it turns out lousy, drink the beer.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 20, 2006)

Beer does little to me these days unless it's a good strong IPA

If i ruined the meal i'd be hittin up wild turkey

oh and i'm going to stick with a stovetop one dish skillet type of thing here, not a casserole.  

I see alot of internet sites use Ketchup in it.  Hmm.

ill wait for more feedback


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 20, 2006)

did you see this recipe? http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/517/Hamburger_Helper31038.shtml

or this one http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/13/Hamburger_Helper_Seasoning_Mix60952.shtml


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2006)

You just made some mac and cheese.

Fry up some hamburg with onion and garlic and combine.  See how that tastes then fiddle with the seasonings.  I can't help with that as I've never had that stuff.


----------



## Constance (Feb 20, 2006)

Try this recipe, and tweak it however you like!

Texas More

  1 1/2	lb  	ground beef                        
  1 1/2	lb  	elbow macaroni                     
  1	can  	corn                               
  2	can  	mushrooms                          
  1	can  	chopped tomatoes; undrained
  2	cups  	spaghetti sauce                    
  1	teaspoon  	granulated garlic                  
  salt & pepper                      
  1/2	lb  	Velveeta; sliced


Crumble ground beef into large pasta bowl and cook in microwave till pink is gone. Meanwhile, cook pasta in boiling water till almost done. Drain meat in large colander, mashing with fork to remove grease. Pour pasta into colander right over meat. Dump in corn and mushrooms and drain all well. Return to pasta bowl and add spaghetti sauce and canned tomatoes. Mix well and adjust seasoning. (If mixture seems a little dry, add a small can of tomato sauce.) Cook in microwave till warmed through. Top with Velveeta cheese and nuke till cheese is melted and bubbly. *if you wish, you may divide into 2 or more smaller bowls before cooking, and freeze some. *For a tasty variation, delete mushrooms and add a can of chili hot beans. Add 1 tsp cumin and a dash of hot sauce. *Sliced green or black olives and paprika may be sprinkled on top of Velveeta.

You can easily adapt this for the oven.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 20, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> did you see this recipe? http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/517/Hamburger_Helper31038.shtml
> 
> or this one http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/13/Hamburger_Helper_Seasoning_Mix60952.shtml



instant milk..instant onion..etc etc etc...

i don't like using ingredients like that when i cook.....


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 20, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Try this recipe, and tweak it however you like!
> 
> Texas More
> 
> ...


Thank you constance. appreciate you trying to help me out. But i dont eat corn, dont want mushrooms in this, and think that 8 OZ of cheese is far far too little for that much pasta......

Again i appreciate you trying to help me out.

If this helps, the recipe i'm going for does not really have a tomato based sauce.


----------



## cristal (Feb 20, 2006)

*You could try rendering some chorizo with the ground beef. That will give a different flavor. Also try using some Mexican cheeses like queso cotija.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2006)

I have used this recipe for a few years now - it might be close enough for you.  The 5 ounces of canned tomato sauce doesn't really constitute a tomato base IMHO  You can always increase the cheese with Velveeta or more cheddar - even just a mild cheddar would be good.

1 1/2 lbs. lean ground beef
8 ounces egg noodles (I use the wide noodles)
1 cup sour cream
3 oz. cream cheese
5 ounces canned tomato sauce
1 tsp. salt
1 cup sharp cheddar cheese
1 onion

(I guess you could always add some minced garlic to this)

Cook noodles and drain.  

Beat sour cream into cream cheese.

Add chopped onion and garlic powder.  Brown ground beef and drain off fat.  Stir in tomato sauce, salt and pepper, set aside.

In 2 qt. or 9 x 13 baking pan layer half the noodles, half sour cream mixture, and half ground beef mixture.  Repeat layers in the same order.  Top with the sharp cheddar cheese.

Bake 350° for 30 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2006)

One more thing - that seasoning packet is a bunch of dried spices/herbs - it's going to be hard to reproduce that taste without some of those - especially the garlic powder.

I just read the "no casserole" - in that case just heat longer on the stove and maybe saute the onions a bit first.


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 21, 2006)

I make my own version of hamburger helper, that said I think it is more in the way you make the "mix".

I fry good flavorful beef burger, 85% lean.  Then I add the salt and pepper, grated sweet onion and a touch of garlic(well alot of garlic, but I eat my burgers that way anyway!).

Now I add my cheeses, velveeta for melting, cheddar for flavor, swiss because I like it, goat cheese because I make it(ooh and the flavor is wonderful!), and a touch of whole cream and a dab of good whole grain mustard.  Slowly simmer and stir until it is creamy and smooth.

Now I add the cooked pasta, usually elbows, sometimes mini penne.  I add half as much pasta as I do meat sauce.  Now I pour it all into a nice flat baking dish, preferrably glass.  Spread evenly and bake at 450 degrees F for 15 minutes to brown the top and make it steaming hot.

Serve immediately with fried chicken, baked beans and a cold Ale!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ahh!!, mac and cheese, the old stand by here.
I lb of fried ground beef, add one med onion chopped, meanwhile boil elbow macaroni about 3 cups. Drain, add cubed velveeta cheese about 1/3 of the brick. Add about 1 and 1/2 cup milk, S/P to tast, mix and now you bake in oven at 350 for about 45 min. or if you are really hungary and can't wait put it in microwave and cook until cheese melts.You can also make a cheese sauce with the velveeta cheese. Make a med white sauce and add the velveeta cheese and pour over the macaroni and burger.Add what ever you like to this to your liking.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 21, 2006)

don't forget the salt and pepper, and a little oregano will brighten things up a bit.

If you need it saucier, try the cheddar cheese soup or tomato sauce.


----------



## Constance (Feb 21, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I have used this recipe for a few years now - it might be close enough for you.  The 5 ounces of canned tomato sauce doesn't really constitute a tomato base IMHO  You can always increase the cheese with Velveeta or more cheddar - even just a mild cheddar would be good.
> 
> 1 1/2 lbs. lean ground beef
> 8 ounces egg noodles (I use the wide noodles)
> ...



How much cream cheese do you use? I want to try this one.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2006)

oops - read right over that ingredient!  I changed it now but it's 3 ounces (we have small blocks with 3 oz. in them)


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 21, 2006)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> I make my own version of hamburger helper, that said I think it is more in the way you make the "mix".
> 
> I fry good flavorful beef burger, 85% lean. Then I add the salt and pepper, grated sweet onion and a touch of garlic(well alot of garlic, but I eat my burgers that way anyway!).
> 
> ...



Brians, can you please me more specific with this recipe as it sounds DELICIOUS and i want to try it.  List ratios of ingredients for me please print it out in recipe format

Kitchenelf, i am going to make your version for dinner tommorow night.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 23, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I have used this recipe for a few years now - it might be close enough for you. The 5 ounces of canned tomato sauce doesn't really constitute a tomato base IMHO You can always increase the cheese with Velveeta or more cheddar - even just a mild cheddar would be good.
> 
> 1 1/2 lbs. lean ground beef
> 8 ounces egg noodles (I use the wide noodles)
> ...




i did this recipe, but i added some stuff..i sauteed garlic, along with the onion... i also added worchestershire sauce and mustard powder..and i added 8 oz of velveeta cheese and also additional cheddar cheese...it was really really good.... thank you for that.... we both loved it


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds like you added some great stuff to it!!!!  I can't wait to make it again and use your recipe.  Thanks for trying it and at least now you have a reference point to start experimenting!


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay let me work it out as I don't measure much of anything when it comes to comfort food!  lol


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you Brian.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 3, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm . . . . . . some good ideas here. I love Velveeta mac & cheese, and if you like it, that's be the place to start. I'm on board with cooking onions and garlic when you brown the ground beef. Maybe some salt & pepper too, and other seasonings to taste. The pasta, beef, onion, and garlic all mixed together with the Velveeta ought to work just fine, bake or no bake.

I'd play with some other seasonings as well. I'm a big fan of Emeril's Southwestern Essence, which added to this would make Southwestern Cheeseburger Macaroni. I knew a guy that was a big fan of red pepper and cayenne, and put crushed red pepper and cayenne in just about everything.

Emeril's Essence (all varieties) is available at grocers, or the recipe(s) are available via Food Network.com or Emeril's website.

This is not inteded as a promo for Emeril. It's just a multi purpose seasoning I prefer.


----------



## Dakota Rose (Mar 4, 2006)

The ingredients in Emeril's Southwest Seasoning mix ... salt, paprika, chili powder, cumin, coriander, cayenne pepper, ground black pepper, crushed red pepper and granulated garlic ... would be great spicy additions to your hamburger/onion starter. I definitely need to buy this stuff and keep it on my shelf! 

Dakota


----------



## velochic (May 22, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> aye onions and garlic cheddar and velveeta, hamburger meat, salt, pepper, mustard powder, all ive thought of so far
> 
> i def was thinkin cheddar and velveeta
> 
> good call



If you're going to use Velveeta, you might as well just use the box mix.  Velveeta is just as processed as the box Cheeseburger Macaroni.  You said you don't want to use the "crap" in the box mix... try making it completely healthy and use only real, whole (non-processed) foods.    You can use a creamy havarti or fontina combined with the cheddar to make a nice creamy cheese sauce instead of processed cheese.  Of course the "taste" you are thinking of that you like so much could be all of the chemicals in the mix.


----------



## Robo410 (May 22, 2006)

worcestershire sauce ... very important flavoring for these dishes, along with a dijon or whole grain mustard as stated by others


----------

